# Some People's Kids



## jjski78 (Jul 22, 2013)

I think this guy thinks these woofers are made of gold or something. As much as I would like to have a backup for my current DC-10, this guys is high thinking people are going to pay THAT much. And if you read his little diatribe at the bottom of the listing you can tell he's been told multiple times (once by me I'll admit) that he's off his rocker asking that price. Why would you keep spending to list these (they've been up for over a month) if you really don't want to sell them. I mean, he can't want to sell them asking that price. That or he's just a major D-Bag.

Lanzar DC Series 10" Subs from 1996 1998 | eBay


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah i read his ad what a turn off. That is not a way to earn respect as a seller.


----------



## jjski78 (Jul 22, 2013)

When I first saw the ad I thought the price was for both pairs of woofers. I sent him a message asking if he would sell just one of the 4Ohm woofers and he said he would, AT THE SAME PRICE!! Then he told me the price was for just one pair. That's when I started laughing and told him he was off his rocker thinking anyone would pay that. His reply: "then don't buy them, I don't care". What a douche.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I had 2 of these in a hatchback in 96'. Loved them. Having blown one of them, I'd go easy on the power since they are not easy to replace now.


----------



## jjski78 (Jul 22, 2013)

Did Lanzar get sold to a company that gives a crap about quality? The reason I ask is that the new 'Distinct' series subs look almost identical to the old DC series we all know and love.


----------



## fniess3 (Aug 19, 2013)

Two of these were my first subs I ever owned as a kid. I think I paid $150 for two of these used in a truck box, and a used Lanzar Opti drive 100. I THINK thats what I paid. 

No way would I pay what he is asking, even for nostalgia!


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

jjski78 said:


> When I first saw the ad I thought the price was for both pairs of woofers. I sent him a message asking if he would sell just one of the 4Ohm woofers and he said he would, AT THE SAME PRICE!! Then he told me the price was for just one pair. That's when I started laughing and told him he was off his rocker thinking anyone would pay that. His reply: "then don't buy them, I don't care". What a douche.


Why are you so butthurt about it? Just as any for sale thread on this sight if you dont like the price move on.


----------



## creakyjoints (Jul 1, 2013)

Guy wants 200 more for 12's!


----------

